# Haunting My Top Hat



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Twice now, for my Halloween costume I've been a creepy Grave digger.
In 2010 the top hat I wore was just a plain black top hat.
But in 2011 I wanted my Grave Digger costume to have more creep factor to it.

So this is how I turned my Top Hat into  a Haunted Headpiece



Hope You Enjoy!

Cheers
Screaming Scarecrow


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the hat, and you look fantastic in that album picture wearing it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's really creepy! excellant!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks awesome! I don't normally dress in costume at Halloween, but I've been thinking about it more and more. I'll definitely be adding this to my list of possibilities.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks great. It has a very voodoo feel to it.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice work. Looks like my top hat now needs a make over for this year.


----------



## Junit (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice hat! I really like that you made the bat's eyes light up, that's very creative!


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------

